# Sergio Fiorentino



## Zeniyama

I was bored today, and started listening to some of Fiorentino's recordings, and I can't stop listening now. I don't know, something about the way he plays just keeps me hooked on to whatever he's playing. So, I thought "Why not start a thread?"...

...This is that thread.

So, what do all you guys (and gals) think of Mr. Fiorentino's playing?


----------

